# Happy Days Jim



## Bensam123 (Jan 15, 2013)

I heard this space was for yelling at Jim for code, so as a hipster I'll instead choose to praise Jim for his efforts with OBS as yelling at people is too mainstream online.

As a side note, would someone be willing to move my coreparking thread here? I think it would be more fitting, plus it'd be great if more people saw the thread and I could get more feedback on the effects of it.

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=723


Edited the title.


----------



## Muf (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: G'dit Jim*

Threads concerning system settings don't really belong here, this forum is about OBS/plugin development.


----------

